# Spraying Vinegar on my Horse to Repel Flies?



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

I was told spraying a mixture of half water, half vinegar on your horse will repel flies. Is this true? And if so, what type of vinegar? Apple cider, white, etc.?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I know people do it, however I havn't seen real results - the amount of flies seemed to be the same....


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

I've tried white vinegar and apple cider vinegar, both diluted and straight with no good results. Actually with the ACV the flies seemed to LOVE it grrr. I have better luck with lemon Pine-Sol diluted with a little water and mixed with Off! lotion.


----------



## my777history (Jun 21, 2011)

*fly spray*

try this

6 caps full of Skin so Soft from avon
1.5 cup white vinegar
just a good squirt of Ivory liquid soap-lemon dish soap-etc
1/8 c pinesol
1 cup mouthwash-Mint


while it seems weird, it seems to help! not as long term as the storebought stuff-but it works!


----------

